# Neighbors smoking pot - call the cops?



## TMonster

I am totally fed up with this. One of my neighbors is smoking pot every evening this past week and its coming in through the windows or radiator vent or somewhere but its coming into my apartment. At first I noticed it when I had a window fan in. It's been very warm here lately. I figured okay, its sucking up the smoke and bringing it in. I shut off the fan, its still coming through. I took the fan out of the window and shut the window but the smell still comes through. I wake up in the morning and the entire apt smells like pot and the smell is making me dizzy.

I have a window air conditioner in one of the other windows and I don't know if its the slight gaps through there that its making its way in but I can't take out my air conditioner.

I am so upset over this I want to call the cops next time I smell the smoke. I told the super who said he will look into it but didn't do shit and isnt around when they are smoking it so it doesnt matter. I wanted to walk around the building and just sniff around and see if I can detect where its coming from but that might be potentially dangerous for me for many reasons. DH thinks I am making a big deal out of nothing and said to wait and let the super take care of it but its bothering me!

I can't sit in my own living room in the evenings and lock myself in the bedroom to avoid the smoke and when I wake up I smell it everywhere anyway. 

There was a notice in the elevator a few weeks ago asking people to not smoke cigarettes in their apartments because it made a woman asthmatic and was coming in through the radiator vents. I don't know if that's the case here but I am frustrated.

The notice was torn off the next day, so I don't think sticking up a notice will help. Should I call the cops when I smell it again and explain that I am pregnant and it's damaging to me? Will they do anything?

Any other ideas?


----------



## xforuiholdonx

Not sure if the police will actually do anything, unless the neighbors are found with an obscene amount on them, but if its bothering you, call.


----------



## Mrsmac02

I have this exact same problem and I called the police so That's exactly what I'd suggest you do! 

Police here have so far been unable to catch them at it (the flat it comes from is generally occupied during the day when I'm at work) but they're usually out quick smart so will catch them soon enough. 

Good luck! Xx


----------



## nyaonyaokat

I'm pretty certain that the police can't do anything due to search laws in the US... But maybe you could confront the neighbors about it? Maybe they would cover the radiator vents or just do it in another part of the house?


----------



## sheldonsmommy

If it was me, i'd either knock on my neighbours' doors (with an obvious bump showing) and just ask any smokers to please smoke pot outside because the smell is making you puke, OR I would make a note saying the same thing, being really polite, but making mention of the pot. Once people know other people know about their pot use, they get a touch more discrete about it.


----------



## iluvmyfamily

When you're able to smell your neighbor's pot so strong that it's actually affecting how you feel, that's when it becomes a problem. You can call the cops, I'm not sure if they'll actually do something about it because your neighbor is still in his own house and supposedly it's okay to smoke pot in your own home. I heard you can even grow a weed plant in your own home. But you can tell the cops you told your super who hasn't done a thing, you're expecting and you're feeling dizzy from it. Maybe the cop will actually do something. Good luck hon.


----------



## nyaonyaokat

iluvmyfamily said:


> When you're able to smell your neighbor's pot so strong that it's actually affecting how you feel, that's when it becomes a problem. You can call the cops, I'm not sure if they'll actually do something about it because your neighbor is still in his own house and supposedly it's okay to smoke pot in your own home. I heard you can even grow a weed plant in your own home. But you can tell the cops you told your super who hasn't done a thing, you're expecting and you're feeling dizzy from it. Maybe the cop will actually do something. Good luck hon.

The cop will probably just tell them to knock it off. Unless they give the cop permission to search their home without a warrant he can't do anything about it.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

In the US and Canada, they can search if they smell or suspect anything illegal. It's pretty subjective. But they likely won't search unless they think there's a lot of pot in there, because it's a lot of paperwork involved.


----------



## surprisedmama

I have a brother-in-law who lives in NYC who had a neighbor in his building smoking crack or meth or something. He kept complaining and calling whoever he could think of, but nothing was ever done. He ended up having to move because the smell made him so sick. By the end, he was sleeping in a closet because it was the only place in his apartment that didn't have a vent.

I'd keep complaining.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

And it's still illegal to smoke it in your home, definitely illegal to have a plant, and illegal to own bongs and pipes (if they have weed resin and proven to have been used smoke pot with).


----------



## Dream.dream

You can't actually do anything. You can call the landlord and if the building is non smoking they can get them for that 

However police can't do anything unless they are outside and the police actually catch them doing it . And even then of they only have a small amount they can't charge them.


----------



## Amsan

I'd definitely do something about it. Not too sure I personally would ask them depending on the type of person that's living there, as you don't know how they'd react especially you being pregnant. BUT, since the OH doesn't think its a big deal he might not ask on behalf of you? If you do try that approach and it doesn't work, I would barf in a bucket and set it outside their door every day until they stopped :) :haha:


----------



## beagleowner

Normally I would suggest talking to them about it before I called the cops but it sounds like you don't know who it is. How many people could it be? A we talking like any of four apartments, or any of 40?


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

This is a tricky one. Personally, I'm not against people smoking pot but I've been in your situation before. I don't smoke pot and there is nothing more I hate then to have my own home filled of pot and/or cigarette smoke...especially because I have children. 

If it is something you can't live with..you have 3 options; bite your tongue and just put up with it. Or you can call the cops and no one even have to know its you. Or your last option is to move. 

Personally..I think it's absurd to have to move


----------



## nyaonyaokat

sheldonsmommy said:


> In the US and Canada, they can search if they smell or suspect anything illegal. It's pretty subjective. But they likely won't search unless they think there's a lot of pot in there, because it's a lot of paperwork involved.

I'm thinking it's different for different States then. Where I've lived in the US the cops can't even legally search based on a smell or an anonymous tip or anything... unless there is another primary cause for the search. 

I had neighbors in college that were selling what turned out to be heroin and my roomate called the cops on them. They explained that that couldn't do anything unless the cop caught them in the act or there was some sort of violent event, etc. because they can't search based on hearsay. Luckily they had an unmarked police car patrol around the apartment complex for a while and caught them doing a deal in the parking lot. :shrug:


----------



## AliKitts

i would knock on the door and tell them your concern. whether the police would do anything or not i dont know, im new to america but your neighbor might have a medical card to say he can use it, but still if thats the problem then they should maybe do it outside, you shouldnt have to suffer!


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

I've known many people to be charged with only being caught with the end of a joint. You don't have to have much on you at all. 

Personally..I would not recommend talking to your neighbours about this. You don't know the type of people they are. And if you plan on doing something about it, it's best to be Discreet about it.


----------



## Dream.dream

Mrs.Mcguin said:


> This is a tricky one. Personally, I'm not against people smoking pot but I've been in your situation before. I don't smoke pot and there is nothing more I hate then to have my own home filled of pot and/or cigarette smoke...especially because I have children.
> 
> If it is something you can't live with..you have 3 options; bite your tongue and just put up with it. Or you can call the cops and no one even have to know its you. Or your last option is to move.
> 
> Personally..I think it's absurd to have to move


Moving comment reminded me . The other tenants may be on breach of their lease because they are "disturbing your peaceful use of the premises" 

You landlord actually has to deal with it . Otherwise you can report the landlord , if they still do nothing you can move and have them sued for the cost of the move. 

It's a bit drastic but maybe informing your landlord of this would make them take action


----------



## Mrs.Mcguin

Dream.dream said:


> Mrs.Mcguin said:
> 
> 
> This is a tricky one. Personally, I'm not against people smoking pot but I've been in your situation before. I don't smoke pot and there is nothing more I hate then to have my own home filled of pot and/or cigarette smoke...especially because I have children.
> 
> If it is something you can't live with..you have 3 options; bite your tongue and just put up with it. Or you can call the cops and no one even have to know its you. Or your last option is to move.
> 
> Personally..I think it's absurd to have to move
> 
> 
> Moving comment reminded me . The other tenants may be on breach of their lease because they are "disturbing your peaceful use of the premises"
> 
> You landlord actually has to deal with it . Otherwise you can report the landlord , if they still do nothing you can move and have them sued for the cost of the move.
> 
> It's a bit drastic but maybe informing your landlord of this would make them take actionClick to expand...

That's a very good point. I don't understand why the landlord hasn't done anything about it. Maybe there isn't anything the cops can do instantly but the landlord does have the right to evict.


----------



## sheldonsmommy

nyaonyaokat said:


> sheldonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> In the US and Canada, they can search if they smell or suspect anything illegal. It's pretty subjective. But they likely won't search unless they think there's a lot of pot in there, because it's a lot of paperwork involved.
> 
> I'm thinking it's different for different States then. Where I've lived in the US the cops can't even legally search based on a smell or an anonymous tip or anything... unless there is another primary cause for the search.
> 
> I had neighbors in college that were selling what turned out to be heroin and my roomate called the cops on them. They explained that that couldn't do anything unless the cop caught them in the act or there was some sort of violent event, etc. because they can't search based on hearsay. Luckily they had an unmarked police car patrol around the apartment complex for a while and caught them doing a deal in the parking lot. :shrug:Click to expand...

I definitely don't know about the individual laws. But as for the cop being able to smell it (not for the hearsay evidence), it may be legal to search the residence, but it doesn't mean he/she is going to. Likely they would just find some high dude sitting on his couch watching a chick flick and eating chips. So it's not worth it.

But, TMonster, maybe if you called the police station (not 911) and asked them to talk to your neighbours for you, they could give them a good scare?


----------



## nyaonyaokat

I just realized the OP lives in New York City. Yeah, if you don't know your neighbors already then I wouldn't talk to them about it personally. I'd go to your landlord and if he still won't do anything about it then maybe mention to him the legal ramifications of him not taking care of the problem.


----------



## Amsan

I have a friend on the force, I will ask him what can be done about it legally and if it differs based on the state you're in. I know it also depends on the officer as well, as there are some around this area that will let you get away with more than others. But having to be subjected to illegal drugs let alone being pregnant is not okay.


----------



## JessyG

I have a similar problem but luckily for me i guess is that the smell only seems to be in our small hall way. I have had to open all windows even when its cold cause strong smells just make me feel sick. I even bought a little air purifier in case it comes back! 

Personally i think its ridiculous that the police wont do anything. Its an illegal drug and they are affecting other peoples health. 

I have been tempted to call them too however i dont actually know who it is (there are a few questionable people in my stair!)


----------



## Amsan

Here in IL, even smell is considered "plain sight" giving officers the right to search. They don't take illegal substances too lightly around here at all. It couldn't hurt to call your local department and ask them their policies surrounding it. Its better than just "putting up with it". I know I for one wouldn't stand for it being pregnant and having my children in the apartment as well. You shouldn't have to suffer because of someone else's decisions, and you shouldn't have to move for something to be done about it!


----------



## beagleowner

JessyG said:


> Personally i think its ridiculous that the police wont do anything. Its an illegal drug and they are affecting other peoples health.

Well, I both agree and disagree. I can't figure out why smoking cigarettes is okay in public (even outside) because I have asthma and really get affected by smelling this. 

But at the same time, I don't want police going around arresting people for pot. It is a huge use of resources and I don't think personally that pot should be illegal although I don't touch it myself and neither does my husband. But yeah, I don't think it should be legal to use if you are affecting others. Same with tobacco.


----------



## HappyBump25

While, I wouldn't be put out if pot were legalized, I don't think it should be an inconvenience to anyone else. YOU shouldn't have to smell it as well. 

And I'm really not sure why so many people are telling you nothing can be done. In the US, smelling it absolutely gives the officer a right to investigate further. The only difference state to state would possibly be the amount of pot it would take for charges to be filed, or if that person has a medical marijuana card (not sure if it's legal in NY). Now, whether that officer is lazy and chooses not to invoke this right is an entirely different story.


----------



## JessyG

Tobacco winds me up too. My oh smokes and i hate it. Thankfully he only does it at work so i am not around it but i totally agree. 

I was in a bus shelter the other day when a guy came in and lit up. I moaned at him since it is illegal to do that here. I had to go and stand outside in the rain cause he was being a complete tool and refused to go outside.

Sorry for the rant it just gets me so annoyed.


----------



## Amsan

JessyG said:


> Tobacco winds me up too. My oh smokes and i hate it. Thankfully he only does it at work so i am not around it but i totally agree.
> 
> I was in a bus shelter the other day when a guy came in and lit up. I moaned at him since it is illegal to do that here. I had to go and stand outside in the rain cause he was being a complete tool and refused to go outside.
> 
> Sorry for the rant it just gets me so annoyed.

I was a smoker before getting pregnant and I didn't even smoke around non-smokers. Second hand is just as bad as smoking it yourself!


----------



## sheldonsmommy

Double post


----------



## nyaonyaokat

sheldonsmommy said:


> nyaonyaokat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sheldonsmommy said:
> 
> 
> In the US and Canada, they can search if they smell or suspect anything illegal. It's pretty subjective. But they likely won't search unless they think there's a lot of pot in there, because it's a lot of paperwork involved.
> 
> I'm thinking it's different for different States then. Where I've lived in the US the cops can't even legally search based on a smell or an anonymous tip or anything... unless there is another primary cause for the search.
> 
> I had neighbors in college that were selling what turned out to be heroin and my roomate called the cops on them. They explained that that couldn't do anything unless the cop caught them in the act or there was some sort of violent event, etc. because they can't search based on hearsay. Luckily they had an unmarked police car patrol around the apartment complex for a while and caught them doing a deal in the parking lot. :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> I definitely don't know about the individual laws. But as for the cop being able to smell it (not for the hearsay evidence), it may be legal to search the residence, but it doesn't mean he/she is going to. Likely they would just find some high dude sitting on his couch watching a chick flick and eating chips. So it's not worth it.
> 
> But, TMonster, maybe if you called the police station (not 911) and asked them to talk to your neighbours for you, they could give them a good scare?Click to expand...

But I would assume those accused could make a pretty good case that the cop was acting on hearsay. It might be a technicality, but I can't imagine someone from the NYPD going through the all the trouble for a pot arrest. Especially since they'd only get a slap on the wrist (unless they found an inordinate amount of it in the house which is incredibly unlikely). 

Odds are the people next door don't know that it's coming into their neighbors house or that she's pregnant. I've known a lot of people who smoked weed in my day and if someone had told them it was bothering them they would have apologized and done it more discreetly. Kinda lame that the landlord won't do his job and tell them to knock it off.


----------



## chulie

I guess first you need to figure out where it's coming from...then I would write a really polite note and just slip it under their door...(no need to sterotype that just because they smoke pot they're somehow not nice people) and just say something like "I'm not against your choice to smoke pot....and I'm really sorry to be such a pain about it but I can smell it coming through my vents and it's actually making me very ill.....If you could please smoke outside/open windows I'd really appreciate it... you probably didn't realize we could all smell it but now that you know I hope you'll do something about it." ????? Maybe it's the Canadian in me....we're ALL about writing letters! lmao!!!


----------



## ClipMyWings

My dad is a Sgt in NYC and from speaking to him about stuff like this in the past, they most likely won't send someone out for something so small due to the paperwork involved. I'm pretty sure that they're making (or it's in legislation currently) to make small amounts of weed legal to carry/possess in NYC due to the money/time/resources it ties up having someone get locked up over this stuff. 

I work in Medical Research and there's actually nothing harming from second hand marijuana smoke, it's nothing like cigarette smoke which is potentially harmful. I'd just get some Febreeze handy to get it out of the air.


----------



## JessyG

Amsan said:


> JessyG said:
> 
> 
> Tobacco winds me up too. My oh smokes and i hate it. Thankfully he only does it at work so i am not around it but i totally agree.
> 
> I was in a bus shelter the other day when a guy came in and lit up. I moaned at him since it is illegal to do that here. I had to go and stand outside in the rain cause he was being a complete tool and refused to go outside.
> 
> Sorry for the rant it just gets me so annoyed.
> 
> I was a smoker before getting pregnant and I didn't even smoke around non-smokers. Second hand is just as bad as smoking it yourself!Click to expand...

Yeah thankfully my oh is a very considerate smoker too.


----------



## laila 44

Where I'm from unless your neighbours are under age and caught right handed, usually the cops will laugh it off and ignore.


----------



## exoticsiren

Id talk to them first..then if it doesnt work call the cops!


----------



## surprisedmama

I would highly caution against talking to suspected drug users. Especially if you were planning on calling the police if they didn't comply with the request. Nothing like calling yourself out. I'm not saying every drug user (especially pot) is violent, but you have no way of knowing if these people deal on the side or will become violent if threatened.

I'd try and remain anonymous as possible.


----------



## beagleowner

HappyBump25 said:


> While, I wouldn't be put out if pot were legalized, I don't think it should be an inconvenience to anyone else. YOU shouldn't have to smell it as well.
> 
> And I'm really not sure why so many people are telling you nothing can be done. In the US, smelling it absolutely gives the officer a right to investigate further. The only difference state to state would possibly be the amount of pot it would take for charges to be filed, or if that person has a medical marijuana card (not sure if it's legal in NY). Now, whether that officer is lazy and chooses not to invoke this right is an entirely different story.

Agree with your first paragraph but not your second. It does indeed differ state by state and in fact in some states, I know in Colorado before they legalized it and in Oregon I think as well, a cop can no longer pursue someone just on the basis of suspicion of using or possessing pot. However if they were to find it in the course of arresting someone or something, like a traffic stop, then of course they will ticket you for it. And as everyone probably knows, it is now legal to use it recreationally in Colorado and in Washington as well. New York does not have medical marijuana according to Google, but it just illustrates that laws differ by states.


----------



## beagleowner

chulie said:


> I guess first you need to figure out where it's coming from...then I would write a really polite note and just slip it under their door...(no need to sterotype that just because they smoke pot they're somehow not nice people) and just say something like "I'm not against your choice to smoke pot....and I'm really sorry to be such a pain about it but I can smell it coming through my vents and it's actually making me very ill.....If you could please smoke outside/open windows I'd really appreciate it... you probably didn't realize we could all smell it but now that you know I hope you'll do something about it." ????? Maybe it's the Canadian in me....we're ALL about writing letters! lmao!!!

Yes and definitely add that you are pregnant!!


----------



## HappyBump25

beagleowner said:


> HappyBump25 said:
> 
> 
> While, I wouldn't be put out if pot were legalized, I don't think it should be an inconvenience to anyone else. YOU shouldn't have to smell it as well.
> 
> And I'm really not sure why so many people are telling you nothing can be done. In the US, smelling it absolutely gives the officer a right to investigate further. The only difference state to state would possibly be the amount of pot it would take for charges to be filed, or if that person has a medical marijuana card (not sure if it's legal in NY). Now, whether that officer is lazy and chooses not to invoke this right is an entirely different story.
> 
> Agree with your first paragraph but not your second. It does indeed differ state by state and in fact in some states, I know in Colorado before they legalized it and in Oregon I think as well, a cop can no longer pursue someone just on the basis of suspicion of using or possessing pot. However if they were to find it in the course of arresting someone or something, like a traffic stop, then of course they will ticket you for it. And as everyone probably knows, it is now legal to use it recreationally in Colorado and in Washington as well. New York does not have medical marijuana according to Google, but it just illustrates that laws differ by states.Click to expand...

Sorry, I thought that would have been implied when I was talking about the card. I should have clarified. I have a bad habit of saying things that seem clear to me without taking into consideration that people cannot read my mind. DH tells me this constantly.


----------



## Amsan

HappyBump25 said:


> beagleowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBump25 said:
> 
> 
> While, I wouldn't be put out if pot were legalized, I don't think it should be an inconvenience to anyone else. YOU shouldn't have to smell it as well.
> 
> And I'm really not sure why so many people are telling you nothing can be done. In the US, smelling it absolutely gives the officer a right to investigate further. The only difference state to state would possibly be the amount of pot it would take for charges to be filed, or if that person has a medical marijuana card (not sure if it's legal in NY). Now, whether that officer is lazy and chooses not to invoke this right is an entirely different story.
> 
> Agree with your first paragraph but not your second. It does indeed differ state by state and in fact in some states, I know in Colorado before they legalized it and in Oregon I think as well, a cop can no longer pursue someone just on the basis of suspicion of using or possessing pot. However if they were to find it in the course of arresting someone or something, like a traffic stop, then of course they will ticket you for it. And as everyone probably knows, it is now legal to use it recreationally in Colorado and in Washington as well. New York does not have medical marijuana according to Google, but it just illustrates that laws differ by states.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I thought that would have been implied when I was talking about the card. I should have clarified. I have a bad habit of saying things that seem clear to me without taking into consideration that people cannot read my mind. DH tells me this constantly.Click to expand...

I do the same thing... and then give someone a look like they're a special kind of stupid when they don't know what I'm talking about. :dohh:


----------



## beagleowner

HappyBump25 said:


> beagleowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBump25 said:
> 
> 
> While, I wouldn't be put out if pot were legalized, I don't think it should be an inconvenience to anyone else. YOU shouldn't have to smell it as well.
> 
> And I'm really not sure why so many people are telling you nothing can be done. In the US, smelling it absolutely gives the officer a right to investigate further. The only difference state to state would possibly be the amount of pot it would take for charges to be filed, or if that person has a medical marijuana card (not sure if it's legal in NY). Now, whether that officer is lazy and chooses not to invoke this right is an entirely different story.
> 
> Agree with your first paragraph but not your second. It does indeed differ state by state and in fact in some states, I know in Colorado before they legalized it and in Oregon I think as well, a cop can no longer pursue someone just on the basis of suspicion of using or possessing pot. However if they were to find it in the course of arresting someone or something, like a traffic stop, then of course they will ticket you for it. And as everyone probably knows, it is now legal to use it recreationally in Colorado and in Washington as well. New York does not have medical marijuana according to Google, but it just illustrates that laws differ by states.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I thought that would have been implied when I was talking about the card. I should have clarified. I have a bad habit of saying things that seem clear to me without taking into consideration that people cannot read my mind. DH tells me this constantly.Click to expand...

Oh no I understood that you were saying that the card was a potential difference. I was mostly just saying that the laws do differ from state to state with regards to whether or not a cop could investigate on the basis of smelling it. In some states suspicion of use of marijuana is not a viable reason to pursue someone; the only time it would be ticketed is if the cop found out about the pot in the context of investigating some other offense.

I remember in Colorado when I was in college there would be a big informal party on a field on the university campus every April 20 where thousands of people would just get together and smoke pot. The cops would be there monitoring it and could not ticket anyone for pot, even though they were sitting there ten feet away watching them smoke in a public place....very odd sight.

And yes I do that too, in regards to people reading my mind! Sometimes I will only say half a question even. "Why do you think he did that?" "Who did what?!?"


----------



## HappyBump25

Amsan said:


> HappyBump25 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> beagleowner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HappyBump25 said:
> 
> 
> While, I wouldn't be put out if pot were legalized, I don't think it should be an inconvenience to anyone else. YOU shouldn't have to smell it as well.
> 
> And I'm really not sure why so many people are telling you nothing can be done. In the US, smelling it absolutely gives the officer a right to investigate further. The only difference state to state would possibly be the amount of pot it would take for charges to be filed, or if that person has a medical marijuana card (not sure if it's legal in NY). Now, whether that officer is lazy and chooses not to invoke this right is an entirely different story.
> 
> Agree with your first paragraph but not your second. It does indeed differ state by state and in fact in some states, I know in Colorado before they legalized it and in Oregon I think as well, a cop can no longer pursue someone just on the basis of suspicion of using or possessing pot. However if they were to find it in the course of arresting someone or something, like a traffic stop, then of course they will ticket you for it. And as everyone probably knows, it is now legal to use it recreationally in Colorado and in Washington as well. New York does not have medical marijuana according to Google, but it just illustrates that laws differ by states.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry, I thought that would have been implied when I was talking about the card. I should have clarified. I have a bad habit of saying things that seem clear to me without taking into consideration that people cannot read my mind. DH tells me this constantly.Click to expand...
> 
> I do the same thing... and then give someone a look like they're a special kind of stupid when they don't know what I'm talking about. :dohh:Click to expand...

LOL Amsan, I hate to admit, but I'm sooooo bad about doing that exact thing...:dohh:


----------



## prayn4blessin

here in MS "pot" is very mucch illegal. However due to different states having different laws now, I would say in a state where it is deemed "medicinal" then you can't prevent someone from smoking it in their home. Maybe you could like someone suggested ask them in a note to open a window because it is making you nauseated.


----------



## trythisagain

My opinion here is pretty biased as I cant stand the crap. Ive never smoked anything in my life and never will. I think its absolutely disgusting and while I do my best not to judge others that choose to do so...if its so strong that its actually making you sick or even if you can smell it, imo...something should be done. You are 100% within your rights to call. I wouldnt even give it a thought myself...I would have someone there so fast their heads would spin. 
Not trying to offend anyone here who might smoke it...although I think smoking anything while preggo is unacceptable and irresponsible. But for those of us who dont...its an awful smell...and even worse feeling. Especially thrown ontop of pregnancy symptoms!


----------



## Glitter_berry

I'm not against pot smokers. UNLESS they are pregnant, ( and i actually know some disgusting pieces of work that continued to smoke it reqularly while pregnant. ) or smoking it around children. 
I would never smoke it but each to their own. 
BUT I believe nobody else should suffer from their use. 
So maybe the note idea is the go. If they are good people they will open a window and once they know its not that secret they may be inclined to be a bit more discrete. :) 
Good luck.


----------



## TMonster

I posted a note in the elevator. Didn't state who I was but stated that I was pregnant and the smell was bothering me. The notice was pulled but hopefully they saw it because there was no smoking tonight. 
Hopefully it continues. If not, I will go around sniffing and put sticky note on their door if I can figure out who it is. My building has 15 floors and 8 apartments on each floor so it might be a bit hard to figure out who it is. I can narrow it down to 2 apartments on each floor based off of where the smell is coming from but that is still a lot and even then I can't be certain.

Hopefully they stopped. 

I don't mind marijuana use. I don't care if they eat it in brownies or use some other method to consume it that didnt bother me. I just worry about my health and the baby.


----------



## trythisagain

Good for you doing something about it! Now hopefully they either find some other place to smoke it or like you said...find some other way of doing it.
Im sure you will feel better now not having to smell that crap all the time! I dont know how those people do it! It has got to be the most awful smell!


----------



## tekkitten

Thats annoying that the notice was taken down. I hope they see it. I myself have nothing against pot smokers, but I don't want anything like that around me while preggo. I don't blame you at all for taking a stand!

My OH still smokes it, but outside on the patio, and he airs himself out before coming in :) If I smell it on him, he'll change or take a shower. Not my most favorite thing, I just hope he quits once the baby comes (as he says he will).


----------



## beagleowner

trythisagain said:


> Im sure you will feel better now not having to smell that crap all the time! I dont know how those people do it! It has got to be the most awful smell!

Yeah, it smells gross to me too. They call it "skunk" for a reason. The only good thing is it doesn't hang around in clothes and fabrics as long as tobacco smoke does. This came in handy when a friend of a friend came over and started smoking weed in my college apartment without even asking (I was pretty quick to tell him to put it out).


----------



## autumn88

Im having the same issue.. My upstairs neighbor smokes weed when hes home. I would never make a issue out of it if i was not pregnant and had 3 kids in the apartment. it comes in thru our vents. I told the manager and i have no idea if she told him but i do know is that after i told her nothing happened because he was still smoking it. I even smelled it today. So yeah. Ugh


----------



## Seity

I'm in NY and a friend of mine had a downstairs neighbor who smoked so much that she was waking up stoned and it was aggravating her PTSD to the point that her doctors were concerned. She tried talking to the appt managers first, but they wouldn't do anything. She called the cops, numerous times, but they can't do anything other than knock on the door and try and catch them in the act. The fact is, it's not a high priority for the cops. It did make it so that the neighbor became very aggressive and threatened my friend and took to making her life so unpleasant that she was afraid to leave her apartment. She even called child services because the neighbor had a 4 year old daughter.


----------

